# Alaska Bound



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve had a dream of fishing Alaska for nearly 30 years now. I haven’t made it happen, but it’s finally happening at the end of this month.

We fly into Anchorage and head straight to Seward. Our first full day will be a combo charter with JDock Sportfishing. We will then cruise to Soldotna which will be our base camp for the rest of the week.

From there we have a guided river float, another halibut charter on the Cook Inlet, a remote fly out for salmon, and also a couple “free days” that we may add something, or just head out on our own to fish the rivers.

It is still a few weeks away, but this is pretty much all I’ve been able to think about the last week, so I figured I’d start a thread about it. I’ll post some pics here when I get them.

I must admit, I’m beyond giddy about this trip! It’s been a long time coming.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

That's going to be a fun trip. Congratulations on making the commitment. I'm headed to into Anchorage this fall after all the good fishing is over. Wish it was a couple months earlier so I do what you're doing.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations, there is no place like Alaska. 

Take your fly rod and hit the Russian River if you have a chance.

Good luck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Pictures, we'll need pictures


Good luck and have fun

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You will have a great time. It sounds like you have a fun schedule. You may find that some of the "free time" moments are just as rewarding. I assume you are driving from Anchorage to Soldotna/Seward? The drive itself is pretty cool. As the locals will warn you though, watch for moose.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IMO Seward is the most beautiful town in Alaska. Take lots of pictures! Have a good fun time 

PS: that drive from Seward back over to Soldotna is a beast... its looong. Same with the drive from Soldotna to Homer... looooooonnngg.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We'll be waiting Vanillabean. I'd invite you to come out hunting on one of your free days, but since there aren't any points I know you aren't interested.

But look into Trail Ridge Air to fly you into some of the high mountain lakes for a grayling trip. You'll absolutely love it. 



DallanC said:


> IMO Seward is the most beautiful town in Alaska. Take lots of pictures! Have a good fun time
> 
> PS: that drive from Seward back over to Soldotna is a beast... its looong. Same with the drive from Soldotna to Homer... looooooonnngg.
> 
> -DallanC


When Seward is sunny, it tempts me sorely to move out there. Then I remember that that only happens about 20 days a year. 

Seward to Soldotna is only about 2 hrs, and it is stunning. Soldotna to Homer is less than that, but definitely not as pretty (which means it's still frickin beautiful, just maybe not brain meltingly so).


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Lucky (said in my best Napoleon Dynamite tone)!!

Can’t wait to see the pictures and read about your adventure!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I expect a poem, or at least a passable limerick


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a fantastic trip and may the fish Gods be with you! I'd say, take a few rolls of film for pics, but that would be dating myself.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like an amazing trip is planned. I have it on my short list too, but always seem to find other priorities fill that time and use that money. I am excited to hear all about it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats on the trip, mate. Alaska really is a life changing experience. The giddiness sticks around for a while. 

I really enjoyed Seward though we did a couple overnight trips in the region, like the Caine's Head coastal trail at a negative tide. I'll never forget watching a sea lion swim while sitting in my tent.

The entire peninsula is pretty spectacular. 

Definitely gorge yourself on the fresh fish while you are there given the gouging you'll experience with rental car prices up there. 

Now you've got me trying to figure out how to get my dad/parents up there.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

We stayed in a vrbo right on the Kenai last year for a week. Did a halibut trip out of homer and a fly in for reds. It was the greatest trip of my life! The days spent on the Kenai and kasilof fishing on our own was my favorite. Limited out daily and even caught a couple of kings. One around 25# between four of us. My wife now wants to buy a place out there, but I gotta hit the lottery first. I was fortunate to go with a friend and his wife who knew the procedure so it wasn't such a big learning curve.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like a ton of fun - would love to see your pictures!! Have a great time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kenai is closed to king fishing atm due to the lack of kings returning to spawn this year.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Soldotna to Homer is less than that, but definitely not as pretty (which means it's still frickin beautiful, just maybe not brain meltingly so).


while the drive between the two might not be as stunning, the view at the end is! If you have a nice, sunny day, the view over the homer spit, across Kachemak Bay to the snow covered peaks of the Kachemak Bay Mountains is brain melting. The contrast of lush green vegetation with the big blue bay, the snow-covered mountains, and a blue sky -- yeah, that's pretty awesome.

Hopefully you have good weather -- But be prepared and plan for rain. Take your best rubbers, I think you'll need them.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Chinook are also not showing up in Bristol Bay, maybe a late run? The fish buyers tending the set net sites used to get the kings for free, thats not the case any more. However, reds are over 58 million fish Bay wide as of yesterday. Guess the ADFG prediction for BB may come true. 

Have fun TS, hope the fishing is as good down south where you will be. Target some black cod too, you will thank me later.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is awesome, the only bad thing is once is not enough, you will think about it often waiting until you can go again. I have been trying to find someone to go, friends don't seem to have the time or money. I can't wait to get back again.

Flapjack.....uuuhhh johnnycake, makes me jealous.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoy, my brother is up there right now!


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

I'm so jelly. I was talking to my wife about AK just yesterday since it's been on my list for a very long time. I unfortunately do not have a trip planned. Best of luck! I hope you have the time of your life. 🎣


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Daisy said:


> Chinook are also not showing up in Bristol Bay, maybe a late run? The fish buyers tending the set net sites used to get the kings for free, thats not the case any more. However, reds are over 58 million fish Bay wide as of yesterday. Guess the ADFG prediction for BB may come true.
> 
> Have fun TS, hope the fishing is as good down south where you will be. Target some black cod too, you will thank me later.


It's not just a late run for kings. They've been struggling statewide for years and it's just getting worse and worse.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Heck yeah! congrats!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I watched a show on a river in southern california that has long since gone dry. There was an environmental push to restore water to the river. They mentioned when the state was settled there were king salmon that used to spawn up it in the 1800s. Never knew Kings ran so far south. Pretty cool

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> while the drive between the two might not be as stunning, the view at the end is! If you have a nice, sunny day, the view over the homer spit, across Kachemak Bay to the snow covered peaks of the Kachemak Bay Mountains is brain melting. The contrast of lush green vegetation with the big blue bay, the snow-covered mountains, and a blue sky -- yeah, that's pretty awesome.
> 
> Hopefully you have good weather -- But be prepared and plan for rain. Take your best rubbers, I think you'll need them.


Homer is its own weird and wonderful place but the region across the bay is stunning. I've sea kayaked out there twice. Cruising a negative tide through those bays/inlets/coves will be an experience I'll never forget. Though next time I wouldn't do such a trip without a dry suit. Can't believe they rented 2 people with zero experience that kayak for 4 nights. Nothing like teaching yourself to surf land as all of that negative tide is surging back in.

I really want to sea kayak around Seldovia, going state cabin to state cabin.

But is there really a bad place to visit in Alaska? Okay, that's an exaggeration, I'd never go back to the Talkeetna Bluegrass Festival. I think that was the first time I really understood what a meth head really was ☹. But maybe it was just a phase there.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Just got back from a trip down the Kenai Peninsula with my dad and oldest son. We fished 1 day out of Seward, one day for trout on the Kenai River, and one day out of Whittier. We also tried for reds in the Kenai and Kasilof, but there weren’t a ton of fish in the river when we were there as the reds were right between runs. We had a few on, but never landed any.

You will have an absolutely amazing time and be trying to figure out how to get up there again as soon as you get back! 

Here are a few pics to get you excited! I landed the biggest fish of my life when we fished out of Whittier. It was 72” and 190 lbs. make sure to share some pics when you get back. Also, I’d recommend packing a pair of binoculars with you. YoU can glass up goats and dall sheep on a ton of the mountains down there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I'd never go back to the Talkeetna Bluegrass Festival. I think that was the first time I really understood what a meth head really was ☹. But maybe it was just a phase there.


We hosted a bluegrass party at the restaurant at Denali when I was a spry 20-year old. I concur with you. I think that was my first time seeing 80 year old boobs. Not a pretty sight. My boss gave me 4 days off in a row - so i drove north to the Dalton highway, found a camp spot on the Chatanika River, and spent a day or two trying to figure out how to never go back to that restaurant!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You will have a lot of fun. I really like the drives in AK. It is all new your first time! If you have some time, Crooked Cr off the Kasilof River can be good for trout and you can diy. Wildlife Viewing at Crooked Creek Weir - Kenai Peninsula, Alaska Department of Fish and Game

I personally wouldn't spend a lot of effort on the Kenai- but that is just my personal opinion. We fished it from the bank next to the bridge behind the Soldotna Chamber of commerce- not sure if you still can, but it was a good way to use an hour and we caught salmon on Blue Fox Pixee spoons. 

If you can swing it, see it you can find some black bass to catch on light weight rods on the ocean. Best tasting fish in AK for me. Looks like Turnkinator did excellent on his trip too! AK is a ball for sure and worth the money for the memories.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a pink year on the Kenai Peninsula, so you'll hardly be able to put anything in the water without tying into a humpy. They are a riot on light tackle


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> I’ve had a dream of fishing Alaska for nearly 30 years now. I haven’t made it happen, but it’s finally happening at the end of this month.
> 
> We fly into Anchorage and head straight to Seward. Our first full day will be a combo charter with JDock Sportfishing. We will then cruise to Soldotna which will be our base camp for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


Congrats Vanilla,
I dream of a similar adventure, mine is a fly-in to remote Canada and catch/eat Walleye till I puke.
Enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Have fun!

I have a friend that lives in Soldotna, right on the river.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> It's a pink year on the Kenai Peninsula, so you'll hardly be able to put anything in the water without tying into a humpy. They are a riot on light tackle


Like a 5 wt fly rod? I'll say that was an oops a decade+ ago that did provide entertainment in Soldotna, if I remember correctly. 

I understand why locals get spoiled by Kings/etc but I still enjoy eating the pinks. Keta is the only one I struggle with.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Like a 5 wt fly rod? I'll say that was an oops a decade+ ago that did provide entertainment in Soldotna, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I understand why locals get spoiled by Kings/etc but I still enjoy eating the pinks. Keta is the only one I struggle with.


You can go even lighter! My favorite is using a 6' light action spinning rod with 4lbs mono. Those 4-8lbs pinks make you work for it. 

Chum/keta/dog and pinks are both fine in fresh water as long as they haven't been in the river more than a day or two. Anybody who likes to eat trout shouldn't ever turn up their nose on pinks or chum.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

8lbs is a huge pink. IDK if I've ever seen one that big. 

In Juneau where they spawned up fish creek, they used to be wall to wall fish in the 3lb range. Couple summers ago I took my son up for his first trip and I wanted to show him the massive pink run... I was very disappointed to see the city had run a chain-link fence right through the river to stop fish migrating up it. No fish could be seen in the river upstream.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I always thought that pinks caught in the ocean were delicious, especially grilled or smoked. In fact, if Nilla wanted to offload some of those yucky ocean pinks to my freezer, I would help a friend out. 

I might pass on river caught ones though.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> You can go even lighter! My favorite is using a 6' light action spinning rod with 4lbs mono. Those 4-8lbs pinks make you work for it.
> 
> Chum/keta/dog and pinks are both fine in fresh water as long as they haven't been in the river more than a day or two. Anybody who likes to eat trout shouldn't ever turn up their nose on pinks or chum.


I'll keep an open mind on fresh keta next time I'm up there. I've had the commercial option and it wasn't for me. Then again, I also don't often go for commercial trout. Whenever I see $24 trout entrees at restaurants I get a good giggle.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> 8lbs is a huge pink. IDK if I've ever seen one that big.
> 
> In Juneau where they spawned up fish creek, they used to be wall to wall fish in the 3lb range. Couple summers ago I took my son up for his first trip and I wanted to show him the massive pink run... I was very disappointed to see the city had run a chain-link fence right through the river to stop fish migrating up it. No fish could be seen in the river upstream.
> 
> -DallanC


Pinks in the Kenai pretty routinely hit 8lbs for males. I've caught a handful of pinks in the Kenai and other streams that were over 10lbs. In 2016, the state record was broken with a 12lbs 13oz (replacing the 1974 standing record of 12lbs 9oz), then broken again 2 days later with a 13lbs 10.6oz fish. When they are still chrome even in the river and feel firm to the touch they are just as good to eat, if not better, than any kokanee or trout from any lake or stream in Utah. Pinks that are out in the salt and a month plus from returning to the river have deep purple/ruby flesh and are just as good as any coho in the salt and better than coho in the river. 

Hope is a very fun little town on the northern end of the Kenai peninsula and the small, clearwater creek there is a riot for pinks, chum and silvers. It should be peak timing for your trip Vanillabean. Basically, imagine a creek a lot like the American Fork river (bit shallower on average though) that will be wall to wall, top to bottom full of 4-12lbs fish so crowded they are often sticking out of the water. It is a nonstop riot.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We target both pinks and chum (keta) in Canada. Eating fresh chum is as good as any other salmon - just get them fresh. It's still salmon! 

We catch big pinks too (8 - 12lbs) -- bigger than anything I've seen in Alaska.

I think chum get a bad rap -- some of that (I believe) is because they "turn" so much faster than other salmon. You certainly don't want to be eating chum that have flesh falling off, and eyeballs hanging out. But a fresh chum is a good chum!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> 8lbs is a huge pink. IDK if I've ever seen one that big.


You're looking at the wrong runs. I never saw large pinks in Alaska either. But some of the runs in Canada produce 8 - 12lb pinks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Like a 5 wt fly rod?





johnnycake said:


> You can go even lighter! My favorite is using a 6' light action spinning rod with 4lbs mono. Those 4-8lbs pinks make you work for it.



This all depends on the size of the river you are fishing. You get on a big river, and hook a 8lb pink (or 15lb chum), and it get's in the current? That 5wt, or 6' light action with 4lb mono won't be enough, and you'll get spooled in minutes. We tell the guys we take all the time that your light action stuff that we use down here just won't do the job up there -- but there's always someone that insists that it will work. Inevitably we end up with the old "spooled" photo:











Heck, I use a 7 or 8 wt rod when I fish the green in Wyoming. When you are casting all day long, you need a bigger rod or you'll end up with a sore back!

If planning on spending a week fishing for salmon (pinks included), I would gear up and take my 11/12 wt rods and reels. When you hook those fish, they turn and head straight back to the ocean, no matter how far inland you might be!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> We target both pinks and chum (keta) in Canada. Eating fresh chum is as good as any other salmon - just get them fresh. It's still salmon!
> 
> We catch big pinks too (8 - 12lbs) -- bigger than anything I've seen in Alaska.
> 
> ...


That's stunning color on that flesh.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe my post came off wrong...?

I'm not at all doubting they get that big, I'm just saying I've never been lucky enough to come across any that big. I'd certainly love too!

That final pink shown above... what a freaking stud of a fish. That's crazy looking. If your arms were 4" longer, we could call it 15lbs even 

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That final pink shown above... what a freaking stud of a fish. That's crazy looking. If your arms were 4" longer, we could call it 15lbs even
> 
> -DallanC


Fish was wiggling -- he was just trying to hold it (why it's not in focus).
Some pinks are bigger than the coho.











Pinks are a blast. Chums are bulldog-freight trains!
20# chums? yep. Even if you shorten his arms, it's still 20#










Like I said, we do a trip that specifically targets dates for pinks + chums. Fewer anglers on the water, lots of fish in the water, plus opportunities to get late chinook and early coho.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Having landed a number of +15lbs silvers on 4-6lbs test on a light action trout rod in the Kenai (big swift river by any standard), both from shore and in a boat, smaller pinks on the same gear in the same water can definitely be done. It isn't easy, and it takes a deft touch with a splash of luck, but it's doable. And it's way more fun than being able to just horse them in on the standard 15-20lbs mono or braid and stiff 9' rod that most folks claim is required. 

I may not know Vanillabean in real life, and he might never really hunt, but over the years on the interwebs watching him I think he's a capable angler and will be just fine no matter what he ends up deciding to use.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is he even really going to Alaska? His photoshopped photos are always so obvious.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Is he even really going to Alaska? His photoshopped photos are always so obvious.


What I want to know is whether he's cashing in any precious points to buy his flights/rental car.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Flights shouldn't be first come, first served. Let's move airlines to #fullrandomdraw!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If Delta cooperates, I'm going to Alaska. If Delta does what Delta has been doing too often recently, then I guess all bets are off! 

You guys are making me laugh. Good work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My rental car for 3 days cost more than 2 days of halibut charters. Good luck

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> If Delta cooperates, I'm going to Alaska. If Delta does what Delta has been doing too often recently, then I guess all bets are off!
> 
> You guys are making me laugh. Good work.


Nice try. I'm not gonna let you squirm away from answering if you actually cashed in points for something. Yes or no, did you use some of your precious points to buy the flights or rental car?!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I bet he piggy backed off of his family's points and didn't spend any of his own.... Point sharing is a real problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Packout coming in hot


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nice try. I'm not gonna let you squirm away from answering if you actually cashed in points for something. Yes or no, did you use some of your precious points to buy the flights or rental car?!


I booked my flight a long time ago, so it was only expensive, not out of this world insane like they are now. Those in our group that drug their feet are regretting it!

I didn’t need a rental car because Johnnycake offered to lend me his fancy truck for the week. That was really kind of him!

The cost of things these days is high. But it’s only money, and you can’t take it with ya. So what do you do?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You pack your bags and go enjoy yourself and don't worry about it. 

That's what I told myself for my African trip when expenses went up more than I expected. But I still had a great time and now after a few weeks recuperating from the flights I am ready to go back.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla, did you read the fine print of any UrinalCake offer? It requires you both to wear matching Daytona dong sarongs & bison robes, the entire week. I think that likely includes the flight to go fishing out of Soldotna.

Awkward.

Please do a photo-less trip report.

*If you see him turning off in Talkeetna you'll want to open the door and roll out the passenger door. Trust me, the speed of his truck is nothing compared to that zoo. You'll think me later, by never posting photos of your twinsie outfits.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Vanilla, did you read the fine print of any UrinalCake offer? It requires you both to wear matching Daytona dong sarongs & bison robes, the entire week. I think that likely includes the flight to go fishing out of Soldotna.
> 
> Awkward.
> 
> ...


It's cute that you think I haven't already taken the necessary precautions to prevent Vanillabean from escaping.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I booked my flight a long time ago, so it was only expensive, not out of this world insane like they are now. Those in our group that drug their feet are regretting it!
> 
> I didn’t need a rental car because Johnnycake offered to lend me his fancy truck for the week. That was really kind of him!
> 
> The cost of things these days is high. But it’s only money, and you can’t take it with ya. So what do you do?


Still not saying whether you used your precious points. Sounds like a confirmation that you chose to cling to your points for dear life (which knowing your, makes sense).


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Still not saying whether you used your precious points. Sounds like a confirmation that you chose to cling to your points for dear life (which knowing your, makes sense).


I’m confused by the question. I have two permits for the fall, a general deer permit and a cow elk permit. So yes, some points were utilized. But I’ve already talked about that on those appropriate threads. This thread is about Alaska, not Utah hunting permits.

I’ll send you my flight info so you can have the truck waiting for me at the airport, gassed up, of course!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I’m confused by the question. I have two permits for the fall, a general deer permit and a cow elk permit. So yes, some points were utilized. But I’ve already talked about that on those appropriate threads. This thread is about Alaska, not Utah hunting permits.
> 
> I’ll send you my flight info so you can have the truck waiting for me at the airport, gassed up, of course!


It's understandable that you are confused, the excitement of getting taken by Alaska for the first time is...well, you know. 

[It's all a dumb joke equating airline miles/reward points with preference/bonus points in hunting draw systems. Obviously, your Smaug like hoarding of your precious preference/bonus points must mean you similarly clutch and grasp onto any airline miles/reward points that you may have instead of redeeming them to purchase flights/rental cars for your Alaska trip].


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And if you dare put gas in my diesel truck it's gonna take a whole lotta sweet talking for me to forgive ya


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Interestingly enough...I did use skymiles to book my Delta flight! 

I've got a real problem with points. I'm no longer in denial!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Interestingly enough...I did use skymiles to book my Delta flight!


----------



## 1Bigbull (Sep 28, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Kenai is closed to king fishing atm due to the lack of kings returning to spawn this year.
> 
> -DallanC


Kenai is actually catch and release currently, it opened by emergency order on 7/1/22. Kasilof is closed to King entirely.


----------



## 1Bigbull (Sep 28, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Like a 5 wt fly rod? I'll say that was an oops a decade+ ago that did provide entertainment in Soldotna, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I understand why locals get spoiled by Kings/etc but I still enjoy eating the pinks. Keta is the only one I struggle with.


You will want an 8-9wt rod to fish for reds/pinks. Especially for the reds. they are there, if you can avoid the days when the commercial nets catch everything entering the rivers. Fished there last week and when the nets weren't out, we had limits of fish in less than an hour. When the nets were out, we caught one or two fish the entire day. Even with guides, if the fish aren't there, it's an exercise in trying to catch the lazy fish that don't care if they spawn.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

1Bigbull said:


> Kenai is actually catch and release currently, it opened by emergency order on 7/1/22. Kasilof is closed to King entirely.


aKsHuLy the Kenai kings are managed in two separate runs: Early (May - June 30), and Late (July 1 - August). Default regs close all king fishing (not even allowed to target them for C&R) starting Aug 1. Emergency Orders then dictate where on the river you can fish, retention/C&R, slot sizes, bait/no bait, and more. 

The late run was closed to retention and bait back on June 6, 2022 due to weak forecasts for the LR return. It just didn't go into effect until 7/1 because the LR "doesn't exist" legally until that somewhat arbitrary date (those fish need to go to law school I guess and get with the program). That same EO closed the Early Run to all fishing for kings, even C&R, due to both weak forecasts and even weaker actual return data up to that point. The Early Run part of the EO expired on 6/30 because officially the ER is over by 7/1.

Based on continuing terrible actual return data for LR kings we expect an EO closing C&R for Kenai LR through July 31 any day honestly. 

Kasilof is also managed separately for the ER and LR returns. Currently, until 7/16 the whole Kasilof is closed to king fishing, but a portion will open to C&R on 7/16 through the end of July. That also might change, but given the mix of hatchery and wild fish there it tends to be more liberal for sportfish opportunity than the Kenai (all wild).

Even when sportfishing is allowed for kings (both Kenai and Kasilof), you can't remove a king (and certain other species in specific waters/time frames) from the water and then release it--if retention is allowed and you remove a king completely from the water you have to kill it and count it to your bag. If you remove a king and then release it, you never know what eyes (and cameras) are watching you. That's a great way for tourists to help out our wildlife law enforcement budget and they whack people with those tickets all the time. And they have been known to track down individuals using pictures, guide log books, etc and mail citations months after the fact.

Fishing regs up here are insanely complex and change constantly on little notice.


----------



## 1Bigbull (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a similar trip to yours last week, minus the fly-in. You'll have a great trip. When you go to Homer, go to Captain Patti's and get the clam chowder, they sell out every day, so go early, they open at 11:30. in Soldotna/Kenai there is a great little restaurant called Louie's, everything on the menu is great! Now on to the important stuff. In Seward, if you have a day to kill and you want something other than fishing, take a wildlife cruise on Major Marine. Their boat leaves from the dock in Seward and every trip we have done has been amazing. My buddy went yesterday and saw a black bear eating a dead whale on the shore! We have seen Dall sheep, Mountain goats, Deer, Humpback whales, Orca, Puffin, Sea Otters, Sea Lions and so much more. It's fairly cheap, ranging between $100 and $200 per person depending on which trip you choose.

The Kasilof has been doing better than the Kenai for Reds, at least up until a week ago. Plus, I hooked into a king one morning. Best 8 second fight of my life till he pulled the hook. Remember, if you do catch a king, don't remove it from the water, get your pics and leave the whole fish in the water. The Russian has also been producing well, but it's super crowded on the weekends because that's where many of the anchorage locals go to fish. 

The silvers are starting to move in on the ocean, so you can also do a day trip out of Seward for silvers out on a boat. We did a trip for them on the 5th and they hadn't quite shown up yet, but we caught too many pinks to count, plus we caught a limit of halibut and rock fish and a few, too small to keep, lingcod. 

have a great Trip!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

General question.

How do you close a river to "King fishing" without closing the river to all fishing? Is it by method? or if you happen to hook a king while flossing for reds, you get written up? 

The time I king fished the Kenai, we were using bait (roe) on these spinner devices, along with large flatfish. Are those prohibited?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> General question.
> 
> How do you close a river to "King fishing" without closing the river to all fishing? Is it by method? or if you happen to hook a king while flossing for reds, you get written up?
> 
> The time I king fished the Kenai, we were using bait (roe) on these spinner devices, along with large flatfish. Are those prohibited?


The way that most people fish for kings vs reds (like I'm sure you know given your reference to flossing) is very different. In the Kenai in particular, it is not common at all to hook up on a king while ("correctly") flossing reds. If it is July and kings are closed and you are using flatfish, krokodiles, spin-n-glows (bait will be prohibited in a lot a cases even if there is limited retention with a slot) you will get a ticket and you can try to claim you were targeting trout or reds, but no judge up here will buy it--that's just not how you catch those other fish. BUT August silvers, that is basically done a lot like king fishing in July and kings do get caught fairly often during August silver fishing. 

Regardless of how you are fishing, when it is closed to targeting kings and you get a king on the line you are supposed to do whatever it takes to quickly and safely get the fish off, preferably with also removing the hook/lure. Assuming it doesn't break off your lighter tackle or spit the smaller hook than is typically used for kings and you do land it, the law requires immediate release. And yes, taking the time to snap a picture of it in the water by the boat will earn you a ticket if the LEO sees it or it gets reported with sufficient evidence.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And the Kenai is completely closed to kings. 





__





Emergency Orders & Press Releases - Sport Fish - ADF&G


Sport Fish Emergency Orders and Press Releases, Alaska Dept. of Fish & Game




www.adfg.alaska.gov


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

One thing to notice is that the regulations can change daily, that is one reason I use a guide, I couldn't possibly keep up with the regs.

Second, always check to make sure you have your license, just one example, I was fishing the Kenai in Soldatna until about 11:00 PM one night, had my license in my wader front pocket, hung the waders on the deck to dry, I wore them most every day for the day trips, next morning got up early and drove to Seward for a multi species trip, we were waiting on the docks to start loading on the boat when one of the guys came along to remind us to have our id's and licenses ready to board, you couldn't board without a license, I pulled my wallet and ..... yup... no license. I didn't know what to do, I told the guy and he said if I hurried to the store I might get a replacement in time, I took off like a track star, ran off the docks down the streets of Seward through some buildings to a store that sold licenses, the girl was nice and quickly sold me a replacement for $5.00, what a deal, I ran back through the streets and onto the dock and barely made it to the boat in time to load. Man that was and experience I don't want to repeat, but it is a memory that will last forever.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Tomorrow morning I’m wheels up to the Last Frontier.

I’ll share pics when I get a chance, but may not be until I get home.

✌


----------

